# magari



## _forumuser_

Ricordo che la mia grandissima Prof. di lettere del liceo inorridiva al solo sentire la parola magari. Da etimo.it apprendo che viene dal greco e che e' entrata nel linguaggio corrente attraverso il Napoletano. Forse la Prof., di Napoli, era cresciuta udendo varie storpiature dialettali (macara, magara, ecc.) che l'avevano portata a sviluppare un'avversione tutta sua per la parola. Qualcuno sa di piu' sulla nebbiosa storia di magari oppure ha qualche aneddoto da raccontare circa l'opportunita' del suo uso?


----------



## valy822

Ciao forumuser! Su etimo non c'è scritto che _magari_ è una parola entrata nel linguaggio corrente attraverso il napoletano ma che è una parola usata specialmente da noi napoletani...poi se l'abbiamo diffusa noi non lo so.
Noi la usiamo sì ma nell'unico senso riportato anche da etimo..non mi vengono in mente altre opportunità di uso. 
Che io sappia, la traduzione napoletana di _magari_ non esiste..macara/magara mai sentite in napoletano..si potrebbe cambiare la frase in vuless Ddì/vuless o ciel per esempio.


----------



## Necsus

Anni fa successe anche a me sul lavoro di sentirmi richiedere l'abolizione del 'magari', ma in quel caso perché considerato regionale romanesco. Non ho mai capito in base a cosa.
In realtà dopo verifica vedo che è catalogata come espressione che manifesta forte desiderio, seguita da congiuntivo imperfetto quando regge una proposizione ottativa, sta per 'volesse il cielo!'. Può essere una risposta affermativa per aderire a qualcosa ritenuto difficilmente raggiungibile ('ti piacerebbe vincere la lotteria? Magari!'), o più attenuato, con il valore di 'volentieri; perché no?' ('lo mangeresti un bel piatto di pasta? Magari'). Classificato come termine di uso familiare l'ho trovato solo nella funzione di congiunzione concessiva con valore di 'quand'anche; anche se' ('lo farò magari dovessi rimetterci tutto') e, in posizione incidentale, di 'persino; addittura' ('è capace, magari, di negare tutto'). Ma a me francamente non è mai capitato di sentirlo usare in questo senso...


----------



## infinite sadness

E' curioso il fatto che in certi dialetti esiste la congiunzione "macari" con significato alquanto diverso da quello dell'italiano "magari".


----------



## arirossa

infinite sadness said:


> E' curioso il fatto che in certi dialetti esiste la congiunzione "macari" con significato alquanto diverso da quello dell'italiano "magari".


Intendi il comunissimo uso siciliano di "macari" per "anche"? Anzi, non ricordo di aver *mai* sentito usare, dai miei nonni, la parola "anche". Ed infatti, il link fornito da forumuser lo riporta, come usato in quel senso da Ciullo D'Alcamo.


----------



## Juri

Per completare: 
_magari_ deriverebbe dal greco _makarios_-beato, che sarebbe passato a Napoli dalla Magna Grecia.
E che venga dalla Grecia lo confermano gli albanesi con _makar, _usato moltissimo pure da serbi e croati. Da questi ultimi non solo in senso di desiderio-auspicio, ma anche di "eventuale".


----------



## amorebello

Confermo che _makar_ e' usato in albanese per esprimere un desiderio, che qualcosa, oppure dei fatti possano essere cosi', cioe' l'equivalente di _magari._


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Vorrei dare il mio contributo a questo interessante thread riportandovi quello che ho trovato sul Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana (Cortellazzo-Zolli) =
*magàri*, inter. che esprime forte desiderio o speranza [...] Gr. _makári_, dal voc. _makárie_ dell'agg. _makários_, vc. entrata in occidente per varie vie ed in epoche e in territori diversi. Per l'it. è facile pensare a una doppia penetrazione, dal sud (per la diffusione nella Magna Grecia) e dall'esarcato di Ravenna, per i dialetti sett. dai quali penetrerà poi (sec. XVI) nella lingua letteraria. L'ipotesi di Georgacas [è] che _makár(oi)_ si sia diffusa popolarmente dall'uso ecclesiastico attraverso l'evangelico _makárioi oi ptochoì tôi pnéumati_ ('beati i poveri di spirito').

[Leggendo questa spiegazione, e in particolare il riferimento all'aggettivo _makários_, ho pensato che da qui hanno avuto origine anche un nome (v. San Macario) e un cognome (v. il vecchio comico Erminio Macario).]


----------



## elwadi

ciao! M'gari si usa nella mia regione nord africana, e che esprime un desiderio; forse il resto della lingua estinta afro-romana.


----------



## rocamadour

elwadi said:


> ciao! M'gari si usa nella mia regione nord africana, e che esprime un desiderio; forse il resto della lingua estinta afro-romana.


Ciao elwadi! 
Questa nuova informazione è davvero curiosa e interessante...


----------



## Verboso

In realtà il latino non c'entra, è un residuo della conquista bizantina: magari viene dal greco "makàrie" che significa "beato te".


----------



## rocamadour

Verboso said:


> In realtà il latino non c'entra, è un residuo della conquista bizantina: magari viene dal greco "makàrie" che significa "beato te".


 
Scusa Verboso, ma in nessun post di questo thread si è mai parlato di latino , bensì solo di greco. Magari D ) se rileggi il tutto con attenzione te  ne accorgi.  
Ciao!


----------



## Verboso

Perdonami Rocamadour, ma se tu rileggi bene la citazione che hai fatto, noterai senza dubbio "afro-romano", che, a mio avviso, fa riferimenti al latino.


----------



## rocamadour

Verboso said:


> Perdonami Rocamadour, ma se tu rileggi bene la citazione che hai fatto, noterai senza dubbio "afro-romano", che, a mio avviso, fa riferimenti al latino.


 
Scusami ancora Verboso, ma io ho fatto riferimento al greco (post #8), così come lo hanno fatto _forumuser_ (post #1) e juri (post #6). Nel mio post #10 mi sono limitata a commentare e definire interessante il post di elwadi, che parla di un possibile residuo, nel Nordafrica, della lingua estinta afro-romana. (Nella quale potrebbero essere passati, ovviamente, innumerevoli vocaboli di derivazione greca).
Tutto questo senza polemica, solo per dovere di precisione! 
Ciao!


----------



## _forumuser_

Vorrei ringraziare tutti per questi interessantissimi responsi da Italia e dintorni. Magari ci fosse piu' gente come voi!


----------



## rocamadour

_forumuser_ said:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti per questi interessantissimi responsi da Italia e dintorni. Magari ci fosse piu' gente come voi!


Magari  tutti i thread fossero così interessanti!
Grazie mille a te, _fu_, per averei dato il via alla discussione.


----------



## sangrebuen

Ho sentito magari molte volte parlato per il mio professore il cui veniva di Peruggia.  Lo usava anche seguita da congiuntivo imperfetto - ma per espressare un' alternativa, con uno sentimento di desidero. Per esempio, "Oppure magari, se voi ci vogliesse andare nella matina e tutto uguale."


----------



## marco.cur

Si, si usa anche per esprimere un'alternativa, ma si usa anche in altri contesti.
Oggi non ci posso andare, magari ci vado domani. Esprime una decisione che non si vuole prendere subito.

Non mi pare una parola usata soprattutto in alcune zone; da noi si usa molto spesso.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



marco.cur said:


> Si, si usa anche per esprimere un'alternativa, ma si usa anche in altri contesti.
> Oggi non ci posso andare, magari ci vado domani.
> Esprime una decisione che non si vuole prendere subito.
> 
> Non mi pare una parola usata soprattutto in alcune zone; da noi si usa molto spesso.


 
Magari anche dopodomani, poi, se magari potessi fermarmi a colazione, magari per una granita, potrei magari decidere di fare una nuotata. Ma magari potrebbe anche non essere una buona idea. Magari ci fosse bel tempo, beh magari al mare ché qui nuotare, magari in piscina, o magari alle terme, o al lago. Magari potresti anche dirlo magari a XX e magari pure a YY anche se magari hanno già preso impegni, magari proprio con ZZ. Ma MAGARI alla prof magari proprio a quella di italiano magari scappa magari un sorrisino magari proprio leggendo questo che magari definirebbe un nonsense. 

TENTATIVO DI TRADUZIONE IN ITALIANO  Forse anche dopodomani, spero di riuscire a fermarmi per fare colazione e poter gustare una granita. Potrei eventualmente decidere di fare una nuotata, anche se potrebbe probabilmente non essere una buona idea. Sarebbe meraviglioso se ci fosse bel tempo /Mi auguro che ci sia bel tempo, soprattutto al mare visto che nuotare qui mi sembra improbabile, più appropriato nuotare in piscina, sarebbe bello anche alle terme o al lago. Sarebbe carino se lo dicessi anche a XX ed eventualmente anche a YY, anche se temo abbiano già preso impegni, chissà forse proprio con ZZ. Ma mi auguro davvero che la professoressa e proprio quella di italiano possa sorridere un po' chesso' proprio leggendo questo che forse definirebbe un nonsense.


----------



## olaszinho

"Ho sentito magari molte volte parlato per il mio professore il cui veniva di Peruggia. Lo usava anche seguita da congiuntivo imperfetto - ma per espressare un' alternativa, con uno sentimento di desidero. Per esempio, "Oppure magari, se voi ci vogliesse andare nella matina e tutto uguale." 


Ho sentito la parola "magari" molte volte, pronunciata   dal mio professore, il quale veniva da Perugia. La usava anche seguita dal congiuntivo imperfetto - ma per esprimere un' alternativa, con un sentimento di desidero. Per esempio, "Oppure magari, se voi ci voleste andare di/la mattina sarebbe uguale." 

Sanguebuen, ho provato a correggere il tuo messaggio. Si vede che conosci lo spagnolo; molti degli errori che hai fatto, credo nascano dalla confusione fra le due lingue.


----------



## annapo

*Magari* lo uso molto anche io. 
Non tanto come ottativo, quanto più che altro per esprimere dubbio o probabilità (forse...):

_magari domani ne riparliamo _
_chissà che magari non lo sappia_
_magari un giorno, se avrò tempo, rimetterò in ordine le foto della scuola_
_lascio un messaggio, magari gli venisse in mente di ripassare_

con sfumatura concessiva (anche se, malgrado):
_sarà magari  un bravo scrittore, a me però i suoi libri annoiano_

o col significato di persino, addirittura, ecc
_è capace magari anche di dire che non ne sa nulla_
_è quello che magari si inventa una balla pur di non venire_


----------



## vale_new

annapo said:


> *Magari* lo uso molto anche io.
> Non tanto come ottativo, quanto più che altro per esprimere dubbio o probabilità (forse...):
> 
> _magari domani ne riparliamo _
> _chissà che magari non lo sappia_
> _magari un giorno, se avrò tempo, rimetterò in ordine le foto della scuola_
> _lascio un messaggio, magari gli venisse in mente di ripassare_
> 
> con sfumatura concessiva (anche se, malgrado):
> _sarà magari un bravo scrittore, a me però i suoi libri annoiano_
> 
> o col significato di persino, addirittura, ecc
> _è capace magari anche di dire che non ne sa nulla_
> _è quello che magari si inventa una balla pur di non venire_


 
Davvero è impressionante, una di quelle parole che a voler spiegare ad un non madrelingua, magari in un corso, sarebbe pressoché impossibile


----------



## barking fellows

Ciao a tutti, riapro questo thread solo per dire che l'*uso regionale (regionalissimo!) romagnolo della parola magari* (_magara_, in dialetto) può essere anche differente. Porto esempi in italiano di frasi che è possibile sentire dalle mie parti, ma ovviamente non si tratta di italiano corretto. Vorrei sapere se esistono altri strani usi regionali. Grazie a tutti.

_"Anna si è sposata un mese fa"
"Beh, lo so *magari*! Ero il suo testimone di nozze!"
_
E' un po' come dire _lo so bene, decisamente, assolutamente, come posso non saperlo?

"Alberto è venuto al matrimonio?"
"Eh, è *magari* venuto! Tanto era ubriaco che ha rovesciato la torta addosso alla sposa!"
_
E' come dire_ è decisamente venuto, chi poteva non accorgersene?_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Magari è italianissimo, nel caso qualcuno avesse avuto dubbi in passato. Non lo è nell'esempio di Barking Fellows, comunque.


----------



## bearded

barking fellows said:


> ovviamente non si tratta di italiano corretto. Vorrei sapere se esistono altri strani usi regionali.


Be', l'esempio più classico è ovviamente quello siciliano citato più sopra: macari = anche.
Anche nel dialetto di Bologna (mia città d'origine) la parola suona _magara! _e viene usata solo nel senso di ''fosse vero!/volesse il cielo!'': non l'ho mai sentita in quello di ''forse/presumibilmente'' come può esserci in italiano (ad es. nella frase ''magari non beve l'aperitivo perché è astemio'') e neppure nel senso 'romagnolo'. Non conosco l'uso del termine in altri dialetti, ma sono quasi certo che esistono altri usi 'strani'.
Nella mia esperienza ho constatato che _magari _è una delle parole più difficili da tradurre in altre lingue - proprio per i molteplici significati e le molte sfumature che esprime (non parliamo poi di spiegarla agli stranieri..!).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Il cognato Sardo di _"magari" _è _"mancári" (in alcune zone maccári), _però ha un significato molto diverso dall'Italiano, infatti in Sardo significa "anche se / neanche se". L'uso di "_mancári" _in una frase è sempre abbinato col verbo al Congiuntivo. Inoltre in Sardo non esiste nessun corrispondente del "magari" Italiano.

Esempio :

_Non ti faccio uscire di casa *anche/neanche se *fai i capricci = No ti che fatto essire dae domo *mancári *fettas sos serrones.
Stasera devo tornare al lavoro *anche se* ho lavorato stamattina = Ista sero__ debo torrare a tribagliare *mancári *heppa tribagliadu custu manzanu._
_*Anche se* corri veloce non mi scappi! = *Mancári *curras lestru no mi che fùis!
Non me ne frega niente! *Neanche se* crepi! = No mi nd'affùttit nudda! *Mancári *crebes!_


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Nella mia esperienza ho constatato che _magari _è una delle parole più difficili da tradurre in altre lingue ...


Vero... Io questa parola l'ho imparata "_online"_, cioè non da libri/dizionari, ma l'ho sentita usare frequentemente in Italia, concretamente a Torino e dai miei amici bolognesi.  





> ... non l'ho mai sentita in quello di ''forse/presumibilmente'' ...


Interessante, secondo le mie esperienze, a Torino si usa(va) spesso o forse prevalentemete in questo senso.  Comunque, questa parola  me la ricordo più o meno nel significato di "forse; forse sarà così/fosse così ...", quindi un "forse positivo" che eventualmente esprime anche il desiderio di chi la usa. _Magari _non mi sbaglio troppo ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> e dai miei amici bolognesi.


Vorrei precisare che ''non l'ho mai sentita in quello di forse/presumibilmente'' si riferiva solo al _dialetto _bolognese.  Quando i bolognesi parlano italiano, usano ''magari'' anche in quel senso - al pari degli altri italiani.



francisgranada said:


> un "forse positivo" che eventualmente esprime anche il desiderio di chi la usa. _Magari _non mi sbaglio troppo ...



Ottima definizione di uno dei significati di ''magari''.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Vorrei precisare che ''non l'ho mai sentita in quello di forse/presumibilmente'' si riferiva solo al _dialetto _bolognese.  Quando i bolognesi parlano italiano, usano ''magari'' anche in quel senso - al pari degli altri italiani.


Ho capito. 





> Ottima definizione di uno dei significati di ''magari''.


Grazie


----------

